# Westfield Columbia G519 Crash Tabs



## Trail Rider (Jul 13, 2021)

Hi everyone,

Im trying to determine if all Westfield Columbia G519s left factory and had crash tabs on seats? Also, we’re the Tabs painted OD green from factory or were they unpainted?


----------



## blackcat (Jul 14, 2021)

Hello;
I have always noticed the G519 with the tabs mounted on the seats.
They are painted in OD before assembly.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## DaGasMan (Jul 14, 2021)

Does anybody reproduce these? I had printed the template with the intent to
make my own using the steel from an old fender. But somehow the task always
winds up at the very bottom of the to-do list. Is anyone making them?

The CADD pdf is in this link, page 4: 

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/g519-tribute-build.127747/



			https://thecabe.com/forum/attachments/seat-crash-tab-pdf.795484/


----------



## Trail Rider (Jul 14, 2021)

Thank you guys. I guess it’s a matter of preference when restoring if you want to keep the crash tabs on. Do you have them on your restored G519? Also, looking at historical pictures on websites ( Liberator etc.) it hard to tell if the GI’s bikes had crash tabs.


----------



## DaGasMan (Jul 14, 2021)

The correct Persons seat for the G519 has the crash tabs.


----------



## blackcat (Jul 14, 2021)

Hello;
Why a question of preference, i do not understand?
I have 3 original G519 bikes and other saddles found at home in France and can tell you you that they all have the crash tabs!
Regards;
Serge

@DaGasMan , i can make you a pair preformed for you 😺


----------



## DaGasMan (Jul 14, 2021)

blackcat said:


> Hello;
> Why a question of preference, i do not understand?
> I have 3 original G519 bikes and other saddles found at home in France and can tell you you that they all have the crash tabs!
> Regards;
> ...



Sweet. I'll PM you now Serge. Thank you for the offer.


----------



## Trail Rider (Jul 14, 2021)

Thank you Serge. It was hard to tell by the picture below from Johans website but I guess if you have up close pic you will see they have crash tabs.


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Jul 14, 2021)

If I am not mistaken two of the bikes pictured, the women's Columbia and the 3rd bike a 1942 Huffman, have on them saddles which I restored for Johan approx. 5-6 years ago.  I believe the seat tabs on the women's model I fabricated as part of the restoration.  Johan can of course confirm this.

Regards,
Bill


----------

